# You may have heard this



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Why do frogmen fall out of the boat backwards into the water ?

Because if they fell forwards they would still be in the boat


----------



## Bill_Posters (May 28, 2007)

Opening the crackers early? :wink:


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Bill_Posters said:


> Opening the crackers early? :wink:


And the drinks cabinet


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I cannot think of any group or individual who would find that joke offensive so I will think about laughing at it but I will probably not decide till the morning, just in case I have not considered all the possibilities, Alan.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I am a frogman and I therefore find the joke highly offensive.

However I am not as offended as the frogs whose name was hijacked without permission.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Why am I always in trouble :?


----------

